# Which perrenials are you planting this fall?



## agastache (Jun 27, 2013)

if you're looking for garden-type plants rather than crops, caryopteris, which is pretty drought tolerant, blooms in August here and the bees love it. it comes In several varieties, and it's very pretty. Dies back in winter. mine self-sow a bit.


----------



## Danpa14 (Jun 12, 2013)

doodlebug said:


> I think the subject says it all. We have a small hobby farm of about 10 acres. I am especially interested in answers from southern Missouri. Thinking about getting ready for next year already!


I sprayed roundup this am on 3 acres. I will plant white sweet clover and yellow sweet clover in about 3 weeks. Needs lot of lime. I am across the river in western KY.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I wouldn't narrow it to perennials... but here are some perennials:

White dutch clover, chicory, purple prairie clover, alfalfa, ladino clover...


----------

